
Fastest web browser that blocks all ads and protects your privacy -Slimjet - philonoist
http://www.slimjet.com/
======
basicplus2
"In Slimjet, you can share the link you visited, a paragraph of text or an
image easily on facebook with a single click on the facebook toolbar button"

Does this mean Facebook has carte blanche over your info?

